# Another Colnago Identity Request



## Chrisjpb (Oct 8, 2005)

Trying to find info on this bike. The tubing is Columbus Acciaio Speciale and it has B107 stamped on the right side rear drop out. I only have the two pictures of the bike at the moment but will be happy to take some more if it helps. Thanks


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Need more pics!

Does the top tube have internal routing?

DT shifters put it in the 80's? 

Bike appears to be in great shape what ever model it is.


----------



## Chrisjpb (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes, the top tube has internal routing for the rear brake cable. I will try to get more pictures posted.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

You have a Super Sprint.


----------



## Chrisjpb (Oct 8, 2005)

icsloppl said:


> You have a Super Sprint.


Any idea what year and do you have a catalog? Is it a lower end model?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

There are catalogs around the web. I don't have the links handy though.

I belive that -

It's a 1991. Earlier ones had external cable routing.

The paint is not original.

It is a low'ish model. People tended to like them a lot anyway.


----------



## Chrisjpb (Oct 8, 2005)

I figured it was a "low'ish model" and you are right I do like it a lot. I was just curious about it. It's about all the Colnago that I can afford. I will google Colnago catalogs and see what I can find. Thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## lionsll (May 9, 2012)

Nice bike, _I like it!!


----------



## Chrisjpb (Oct 8, 2005)

lionsll said:


> Nice bike, _I like it!!


Thanks, I like the classic style bikes.


----------



## Chrisjpb (Oct 8, 2005)

BacDoc said:


> Need more pics!
> 
> Does the top tube have internal routing?
> 
> ...


Here's more pictures


----------



## Chrisjpb (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry if they are a bit out of focus. I'm not a photographer as you can see.


----------



## Chrisjpb (Oct 8, 2005)

icsloppl said:


> There are catalogs around the web. I don't have the links handy though.
> 
> I belive that -
> 
> ...


I haven't been able to find a catalog and Colnago USA gave me an approximation of the year. I am kind of glad it's a lowish model because I plan to ride the non original paint off of it.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Might be a "lowish" model but the paint and finish are top notch from what I can see.

Beautiful bike - enjoy that Colnago ride!


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

The fork crown looks older than 82. The routing of the cable under the BB newer than 70's. The fluted cap on the seat stays is older than 82. I would place it around early 80's late 70's. What is the PAT date on the RD?


----------



## Chrisjpb (Oct 8, 2005)

SJX426 said:


> The fork crown looks older than 82. The routing of the cable under the BB newer than 70's. The fluted cap on the seat stays is older than 82. I would place it around early 80's late 70's. What is the PAT date on the RD?


B107 is stamped in the RD drop out.


----------



## Rob21559 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice bike! Nice paint work!


----------

